# Hobie Mirage Adventure



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Wanting to get into kayak fishing. I have a chance to get a 3-4 year old, seldom used Mirage Adventure for 1000-1200 including all original equip, cover, pfd, and roof rack. I will primarily use for sound/ocean fishing on NC coast. (some lake/river fishing in central NC) 

I will be going to look at the yak this weekend. What do I need to look at/for other than wear/bottom damage? How good of a deal does this sound like?

I was looking at the Trident 13 or 15 when I found out about this one.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Get the Hobie Adventurer*

Get the Hobie Adventurer - the price is good enough

I own a Hobie Mirge Drive Adventure. If you are a fisherman get the Hobie with mirage drive.

Actual fishing time on a mirage Hobie is twice as much as on the regular kayak. Therefore you catch more fish. You can cast one lure while trolling one. You eat, drink and take video while trolling. You can continuously cast while maintaining the same position against current and wind. So you will have more hook-ups.

It is rated at 350lb. But the most of Hobie Adventurer owner will say the capacity was under rated. It is more like 400lb.

It is as fast as or faster than other 15-16’ kayaks with narrow beam at/around 4MPH (cruising speed) in calm water. My max speed is about 7MPH for 20 minutes. Hobie Adventurer is excellent in rough water. In 1-4’ of wave this thing really shines. No kayak can go at 3 MPH in 3-4’ waves but Hobie Adventurer.

Re-entry is easier than any other kayak at this class.

Here is the catch (I recommend)

1.	You must be 210lb and under for the open water, waves under 2’ height, in Chesapeake Bay at/below 12MPH.
2.	You must be 180lb and under in 3-4’ of waves in the open water with good self rescue skill.


Also you can sail if you want. Here is one of my video - sailing (with home made sail) and trolling in the Chesapeake Bay:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2u3Eau7CHc

Here is my video in really rough water. I was chasing birds:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSmdilf74vc

If you weigh less than 210lb, get the Hobie Adventurer.

I fish in the ocean often. I own Old Prowler 15. Old P 15 is fast in calm water but no match to Hobie Adventurer at wind of 10MPH +. 

Joe


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Make sure that there are no cracks in the Mirage Drive well area, towards the front. Shine a bright light inside the hull and look. Also, check the serial number with Hobie; if it's one of their older boats, ask them for a drive well reinforcement kit. Other than that, if the hull's in good shape and it's a color you like, go for it!


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

I also have an Adventure. It is one nice yak. Much better than my Outback for S/W fishing.
Check the drive area as was suggested and check the rudder cables for any fraying or abnormal wear. 
The package as you described is a heck of a deal!

Good Luck!


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I have the 2007 Adventure and love. I think the 2006 is the one that had problems with cracks in the hull. Stay away from it.


----------

